# Shed Pictures



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Im kind of suprised there hasnt been more pictures of sheds up the last few weeks. Some of you guys outta be finding all kinds!

Anyway, figured id start it off. Maybe we could make this a sticky.

I didnt find these, a buddy did, I was out once, but still to much snow in my areas.


























Lets see those sheds guys!!!


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

I'll post up some pics soon. My son and his friend have picked up around 60 so far at last count. Each day it melts they find more. :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

North I told Z & B to come out this way and help get them out of the fields. I hope to see them. :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I swear there was a few pictures of sheds from this year, but I can't find the threads anymore????


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

buckseye said:


> North I told Z & B to come out this way and help get them out of the fields. I hope to see them. :beer:


I'm sure they'll be there one of these fine days. Maybe me too!! :beer:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

just a little one


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

past him up the year of the sheds. took him last year. he grew very little but was old


----------



## crosshunt (Feb 10, 2009)

the white tails
and the mulies


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

bearhunter said:


> past him up the year of the sheds. took him last year. he grew very little but was old


He almost looks bigger in the sheds?

Did you score them?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Crosshunt,

Are you in a whitetail/mulie area???

That middle shed in the top pic, any chance its a hybrid?


----------



## crosshunt (Feb 10, 2009)

yeah im in idaho, we got mulies down south and whitetails up north. but no there is no chance that middle one is a hybrid even though it has a lot of similarities as a mulie. i found that one when i was back in my home state, Ohio, and we have nothing but whitetails around there.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

all measurment were very close from year to year but the killed one has a bit more mass. never had him scored. i would guess 140 145. have his sheds and pic's of him the last 3 years and he stayed pretty stagnent in growth. allot of people think they grow alot everyear but sometimes thats not true. i have sheds off others i've killed and sometimes there is not much growth other than mass once thet hit 4-5 years old


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Yup, each and every one is different. Thats what makes it so cool.


----------



## CrabClaw (Jul 28, 2008)

2009


----------

